# FS: ***FIRE SALE*** on Live Rocks and Live Sand



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Hello all, i just went into my tank yesterday and removed a 32g rubbermaid bin full of liverocks (unknown weight total) and also removed more than half of a 3 or 4 inch base of livesand. I can weigh them if necessary but only if someone wants it all. It's all in the bin with a heater and pumps going. $3/lb for Live Rock and $20/5g bucket for Live Sand.

PM me with any questions

***ROCKS BACK IN TANK***


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! $3/lb for live rock!? Awesome Deal!


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

****SAND SOLD****

Bump for cheap nice rocks


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you willing to part out the live rock ??


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Yes i am willing to part out, come and sift through and select what you would like.


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Bump for putting rocks back in tank and having picture


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Bump, i would love to add more fishes to my tank with less rocks... talk to me peeps


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Bump... most of the rocks still here


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Weekend bump
Come get some rocks


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Still some beautiful pieces of rocks left...
Come on get some...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Free bump for great deal... Wish i was setting up a tank right now!


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Only a few pieces left, i'll take some new pics when i get a chance


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

where are you located?

other than eastvan/burnaby


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

pics would be great, looking for 20 pounds or so.


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Rupert and 1st Ave area



noisetherapy said:


> where are you located?
> 
> other than eastvan/burnaby


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Pics to come once i get home from work before it's dark...
maybe tomorrow...



martialid10t said:


> pics would be great, looking for 20 pounds or so.


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

I still have some rocks left and some sand in another tank
Come get 'em


----------



## Hoodsum (May 19, 2011)

Do u still live rock


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

1've got one 5g bucket left with some rocks...
Send me a text if you feel like coming for a peak or pickup

778-558-3456



Hoodsum said:


> Do u still live rock


----------

